
AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X and 1920X Unboxing - piinbinary
http://www.anandtech.com/show/11689/amd-threadripper-unboxing
======
fhood
A lot of companies could learn something about packaging from this. Expensive
items should come in expensive boxes. Apple has known this for a long time.
Cheap packaging leaves the impression that the item within is cheap, which, in
turn, leads to dissatisfaction with the purchase. Good packaging has such high
return for a relatively small investment.

Edit: Let me clarify that I don't think this is a logical practice, just that
from a business perspective it makes sense.

Edit: I am told this packaging is limited to the review chips. I stand by what
I said though.

~~~
hyperbovine
I would feel pretty let down if this thing showed up in what looks like a
totally pointless Pelican case. Plastic waste is a huge problem. This type of
behavior is not part of the solution.

~~~
cabaalis
I doubt it'll ship to the public in this sort of case. Seems like priming for
the reviewer.

~~~
nottorp
The two small boxes containing one CPU each instead of the large case seem to
be the actual retail packaging though. Or so Tom's Hardware's unboxing says.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Please add “Unboxing” to the title. This isn't the full AnandTech review.

------
sremani
The real intrigue for me is the 1900X which is 8-core similar to 1800X, 1700X
and 1700. I understand the 1900X will use the ThreadRipper MoBo, giving it
access to 60 pci-express lanes. What could be the best use of this say
compared to the X370 Mobo and its 16-something pci-express lanes ?

~~~
topspin
Enthusiasts will build systems with 3 x GPUS (16 PCIe 3.0 lanes each) + 2 x
M.2 (4x PCIe each) = 56 PCIe lanes, just for peripherals. Workstations might
use one or more 10GbE (4x PCIe each) and even 40Gb/s infiniband devices (8x or
more PCIe.)

Not hard to use these up when you're going big.

